# What needs improvement in the e46?



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

built in Aux connection for the IPOD.
Built-in Bluetooth for us techies with BT phones.
Rattles/problems fixed.
Better, more HP/torque engines to help compete with the rest of the class.
A better, even more, re-defined interior.
Better radio system standard.
Lumbar standard.
17" Rims standard maybe. :dunno: 
Lighter, more agile.


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> The management in Munich.


 :rofl: :bustingup :thumbup:

We need to take out Bangle pronto!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Fzara2000 said:


> :rofl: :bustingup :thumbup:
> 
> We need to take out Bangle pronto!


Frankly Bangle is the least of the problems.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Fzara2000 said:


> Better, more HP/torque engines to help compete with the rest of the class.


  NO!

Drive any BMW, then drive another car 'in its class' with 10 or even 20% more rated horsepower and tell me which one actually puts more usable power to the ground.

BHP=///Marketing


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

Illuminated rear seat window switches?

That already exists on the E46!


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

fixed the current electronics before adding any new ones. Our autoclimate has been buggy since we bought it :thumbdwn: Based on the new 5 series this could be our first and last new bmw, unless 1 or maybe a M


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Toony store? You Canadians are getting ripped off! We have 99cent $US stores.


we have dollar stores as well except the stuff at this toony store is nicer and there's way more selection.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

TD said:


> Better wheel choices (M68s are SO played out)


I was in Australia last week and saw plenty of 318i's and 320i's with them. Not as exclusive as BMWNA would have you think.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Aside from the reliability/durability improvements:

1. A Honda quality gearbox and clutch (short throws, less vague clutch engagement).
2. Replaceable lower lip on the chin of the bumper
3. More supportive seats
4. CD Changer.
5. Standard aux input and BT.

Really, the e46 is pretty much as perfect as it can get. Aside from some nit picks, I don't think there is anything on the road that is better for the money.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> BHP=///Marketing


:stupid:


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Kaz said:


> NO!
> 
> Drive any BMW, then drive another car 'in its class' with 10 or even 20% more rated horsepower and tell me which one actually puts more usable power to the ground.
> 
> BHP=///Marketing


Well, I have driven the FWD Acura TL, and while it does provide alot of HP for a very cheap price, the car is much more faster than my 325. I think their 0-60 time is something like 5.9 seconds, which is on par with the ZHP.

Not sure about the other cars...and how much actual "useable" power there is to use, but I definitely think our engines are very weak compared to Acura's and Infiniti's new offerings. Then again, I know BMW isn't playing the HP game, but come on....184 hp compared to 270 of the TL?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Fzara2000 said:


> Well, I have driven the FWD Acura TL, and while it does provide alot of HP for a very cheap price, the car is much more faster than my 325. I think their 0-60 time is something like 5.9 seconds, which is on par with the ZHP.


There you go, you just made my point.


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Kaz said:


> There you go, you just made my point.


Ok, call me stupid, but I'm just not understanding your point. :angel:

True, the car is comparable to the ZHP, but I would never want to pay so much money for a ZHP to get the performance of a 33k car. True...our cars are better than the TL in the other races, but my 325 should be on par in engine HP to the TL, which is the same price range.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

His point is, a 235hp 330i is just as quick, if not quicker than a 270hp TL. Mostly due to greater parasitic drivetrain losses in the Acura, as well as the inherent disadvantage of making the front wheels motivate AND steer. Better design in the BMW means that it can do the same job, or better, with less on paper.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Fzara2000 said:


> Ok, call me stupid, but I'm just not understanding your point. :angel:
> 
> True, the car is comparable to the ZHP, but I would never want to pay so much money for a ZHP to get the performance of a 33k car. True...our cars are better than the TL in the other races, but my 325 should be on par in engine HP to the TL, which is the same price range.


Think of the same thing the other way. Who's gonna pay $44k for a Honda when you can get a BMW with the same performance for the same money?

BMW/MB/Audi are not, and never have been, a value proposition.


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

philippek said:


> His point is, a 235hp 330i is just as quick, if not quicker than a 270hp TL. Mostly due to greater parasitic drivetrain losses in the Acura, as well as the inherent disadvantage of making the front wheels motivate AND steer. Better design in the BMW means that it can do the same job, or better, with less on paper.


True, but my point is that why do I have to pay so much for a 330 which competes evenly with a TL, when BMW has the 325 model. I mean, in the future, when I look for a replacement for my AWD car, I could never imagine paying almost 10k more for a car that has the same performance as mine.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Fzara2000 said:


> True, but my point is that why do I have to pay so much for a 330 which competes evenly with a TL, when BMW has the 325 model. I mean, in the future, when I look for a replacement for my AWD car, I could never imagine paying almost 10k more for a car that has the same performance as mine.


Obviously your priorities in a car are different than some others. Considering all the different kinds of vehicles you can get for, say, $30k, if everyone thought like you there would be no 325s, IS/ES300s, Passats, A4s, STis, etc. on the road.

Why would I want to buy a big, slow FWD TL when I can get a STi or EVO?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> NO!
> 
> Drive any BMW, then drive another car 'in its class' with 10 or even 20% more rated horsepower and tell me which one actually puts more usable power to the ground.
> 
> BHP=///Marketing


Agreed. Some people think BMWs are slow cause they don't get into the sweet spot of the engine. :tsk:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

What would I like to see BMW improve on the e46?

Shorter shifter throw
1/3 less clutch pedal travel
Oil gauge
A little more low end torque
More wheel choices 
Better Stereo with a CD changer standard
Longer lasting control arm bushings
Longer lasting window regulators
Higher quality leather

... No more ripping off General Motors and Lexus/Toyota for new exterior design ideas.


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Obviously your priorities in a car are different than some others. Considering all the different kinds of vehicles you can get for, say, $30k, if everyone thought like you there would be no 325s, IS/ES300s, Passats, A4s, STis, etc. on the road.
> 
> Why would I want to buy a big, slow FWD TL when I can get a STi or EVO?


I don't know why its all "bash Fzara" day, but I feel a car needs to be a good all around vehicle and I think it is good BMW finally realizes they need to squeeze in some more HP in their 2006 models.

I don't think HP matters as much as you think that I think it matters, but it has an important role in a car, for me at least. Oh well, I think i'll just leave it that and get some sleep for tomorrow.


----------



## atlau (Jul 1, 2004)

Standard on 318i sport (with m-tech bumpers/skirts/trimmings etc)

on the road at $70k though.
style 68 looks quite normal - but out of place on a 4cycl car



Spectre said:


> I was in Australia last week and saw plenty of 318i's and 320i's with them. Not as exclusive as BMWNA would have you think.


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

1. Delete the DBW delay
2. Prewiring & easy DIY for a real fog lamp install
3. In-dash CD & CD changer that can play MP3 cds 
4. Bring back that red leather interior in non-M models


----------



## 04.325ci (Mar 31, 2004)

-6 speed in the 325 (maybe this is because i drive on the interstate too much?)
-lunbar support on the sport seats (fine for a short distance, but more than 100 miles and it feels like its missing something)
-other than that my car is perfect for now....I really can't think of anything else I would change.


----------



## johnnygraphic (Jun 26, 2004)

My first impression after having my ZHP for a little over a month is that I would vote for a better interior. I love the engine, the tranny, the suspension. While I'm sure that they could all use improvement, my vote would be to have an interior that was more user friendly to us drivers who need more storage space and have it close at hand. I just find that the BMW has very little convenient storage space. The center console could use some refining. Also, the Navi could be better integrated into the dash & could be much easier and more intuitive to use. Same with the CD player. Make an alarm system standard. Having to order everything a la carte is a little rediculous on such an expensive car.

Other than those few minor criticisms, I'm very happy with the car.

As far as HP vs $$$, BMW spends it's R&D money on driving feel, suspension, engine, balance (50/50 weight distribution), performance...All things that make the BMW the ultimate driving machine. Unlike the competition, BMW does not advertise bang for the buck. Does not put all of it's R&D into bells and whistles at a killer price. These BMW's do come from the other side of the ocean vs. being built in the USA with A LOT of US content (Acura). I'll take a slower, better performing, better balanced car (325/330) and pay MORE for it, vs. a bigger, more stuff, higher horsepower, FWD, nose heavy, vague steering, tranny etc any day...Which is what I did. I chose the ZHP for the driving experience. If I chose for max HP, I wouldn't be on this forum at all...

Johnny


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

TD said:


> -Less weight
> -Fewer intrusive electronics (specifically the DBW throttle and the DSC)
> -Better throttle, clutch and shifter feel
> -Available optional LSD on non-M models
> ...


Some of these items are already available. You need to lobby the importer, not the manufacturer; otherwise we will be here in seven years' time arguing about exactly the same stuff .


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

atlau said:


> Standard on 318i sport (with m-tech bumpers/skirts/trimmings etc)
> 
> on the road at $70k though.
> style 68 looks quite normal - but out of place on a 4cycl car


Agreed - 245/40 R17s on the rear of a car with 143 bhp is ridiculous - unless you plan never to oversteer .

Having said that the 320d M Sport has four cylinders, and 243 lb-ft of torque. Plenty enough to break free its 18" Style 135s in the dry.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

atlau said:


> Standard on 318i sport (with m-tech bumpers/skirts/trimmings etc)
> 
> on the road at $70k though.
> style 68 looks quite normal - but out of place on a 4cycl car


Yeah, I can imagine the Austrlian buyers adding to their want list for the E46:


Better prices
The M3 in the window at Brisbane BMW went for more than US$100K! :eeps:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Fzara2000 said:


> Ok, call me stupid, but I'm just not understanding your point. :angel:
> 
> True, the car is comparable to the ZHP, but I would never want to pay so much money for a ZHP to get the performance of a 33k car. True...our cars are better than the TL in the other races, but my 325 should be on par in engine HP to the TL, which is the same price range.


What is it with Americans and their obsession with straight line speed. Is it because we spend some much time going from one endless stoplight to the next. :dunno:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> What is it with Americans and their obsession with straight line speed. Is it because we spend some much time going from one endless stoplight to the next. :dunno:


That's all Americans think about because it is typically all that American cars were ever good at. It is a way of saying that some American car is better than some Japanese or European car because it can do the quarter mile .2 seconds quicker.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Right. I have owned my share of both muscle cars and sports cars. Very few cars combine both excellent straight line speed/torque and handling/cornering speed. There is always some compromise made to achieve both these characteristics... like a high price, less weight or less driver comfort.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> What is it with Americans and their obsession with straight line speed. Is it because we spend some much time going from one endless stoplight to the next. :dunno:


Although twisties are much more fun and challenging, most roads you'll encounter in every day life where there are actually people and other drivers are straight roads. :dunno:

I think it's a lesser evil and slightly safer if Americans prefer to race each other in a straight line where they can see most of the obstacles in front of them instead of racing on a twisty two-lane road at night.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> Although twisties are much more fun and challenging, most roads you'll encounter in every day life where there are actually people and other drivers are straight roads. :dunno:
> 
> I think it's a lesser evil and slightly safer if Americans prefer to race each other in a straight line where they can see most of the obstacles in front of them instead of racing on a twisty two-lane road at night.


Hey... there is a big world of open road... leave California and its congested smog hell and experience America. Take a week off of work and drive. There are many great roads to drive, you're missing out on what it means to really drive a BMW in its true environment.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

a) control arm bushings/balljoints that outlast an Inspection Interval (~30K miles).

b) window regulators NOT made of self-destructing materials

c) real LSD

d) a little bit of bangle in every engine....
(throw him into the molten iron bath at the smelter







)


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> Hey... there is a big world of open road... leave California and its congested smog hell and experience America. Take a week off of work and drive. There are many great roads to drive, you're missing out on what it means to really drive a BMW in its true environment.


If you meant that directly toward me, you're preaching to the choir.  My point in my previous post was that Americans probably pay more attention to straight-line racing because city roads are where you actually run into people and have convenient starting devices (traffic lights).

California, outside of LA, is not smog hell and has just about every conceivable road type and environment you could want to drive within a few hours drive of anywhere in the state. :thumbup:


----------



## starscream (Jun 17, 2003)

fix the crappy control arms or at least admit there is a freakin problem!


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> Shorter shifter throw
> 1/3 less clutch pedal travel
> Oil gauge
> A little more low end torque
> ...


This is my list as well with these additions:

MP3 Player Option
AUX Input Standard
More storage
Oh what the heck... what about incorporating NAV-TV for the kids in the back? What a waste of LCD space?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> If you meant that directly toward me, you're preaching to the choir.  My point in my previous post was that Americans probably pay more attention to straight-line racing because city roads are where you actually run into people and have convenient starting devices (traffic lights).
> 
> California, outside of LA, is not smog hell and has just about every conceivable road type and environment you could want to drive within a few hours drive of anywhere in the state. :thumbup:


Okay. The comments were directed towards people that live in the bigger cities... like me or you if you drive congested city streets.


----------

